# Making a Bear Smile



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love all the faces on the wonderful bears all of you have been making.... happy, sad, solemn, and bored.

I have been making smiles on my bears and some of you have asked for instructions on making the smiles.

I have added photos due to my lack of great "explaining" abilities.

I am using crochet thread doubled, EFerg uses worsted weight black yarn and Gypsycream uses embroidery floss to make the smiles. EFerg was the member who helped me design these mouths.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Amy. I'm a visual learner so you pictures really helped me.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Amy, the pics are a BIG help. Your bears are gorgeous & you give great step-by-step instructions...perfect


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

cute!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks the pics are great. I plan on putting my first bear together this weekend.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.Now I can refer back to it to make my bears smiles right.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your pictorial. Have made five bears (different sizes) and always have trouble with the mouth; smile or whatever; this helps.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much. That was very thoughtful of you to take the time and post this. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for showing us ....it sure helps with my next project a huge bunny.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

What's the poor thing got to smile about! He's got no body !


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

AmyKnits What a jimdandy visual of making a smile. You make it seem so easy and the instruction is great! Thank you for your help. My bear, sorry to say, did not want to smile. He is a very naughty boy and did not want to "pull himself together" for the picnic and now he is pouting a bit. I told him that he would have great fun and maybe he could meet some friends, but, he is not budging.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you, Amy. I had decided not to put a smile, but maybe I will try this now. excellent directions and pictures!!
Pat


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it Amy, thanks for being so helpful. I am about to start my journey into the making of bears this weekend. Running out this morning to get the yarn to make my very first creation... :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amy, that is a great tutorial! Thanks so much! I am much more a visual learner so your photos make it much clearer for me. So nice of you to take the time to do this for everyone.
Vicki


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Amy, you know knitted toys is not my forte - I have tried a few. But your bears are awesome and it is so sweet and gracious of you to take the time to post the 'how-to' pictorial. I HAVE enjoyed seeing all the bears you talented folks have been making - it seems the possibilities are endless.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

AmyKnits Love your instructions.But where do you buy the plastic nose please.I have put a felt nose on but it does`nt look so good as yours.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for the visual. It will help me a lot when I finally get up the nerve to start the "birthing process"!

Jan


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you, Amy. I have started my first bear and am trying to benefit from all the great help that has been posted. It will be a while before I am ready for the smile, but your pictures will be a big help.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx. Great pics.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Great tutorial! I also am a "visual" learner. Would you consider making another tutorial on how to attach the eyes? I am not looking forward to attaching them, afraid the poor bear will turn out cross-eyed!! LOL


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> What's the poor thing got to smile about! He's got no body !


This made me giggle out loud... son looked at me and rolled his eyes. Giggle, giggle. Got no ears neither.


----------



## jakeandsadie (May 2, 2012)

Thank you so much! I, too, am a visual learner. Your instructions were very clear, but oh how the pics helped! :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jemima said:


> AmyKnits Love your instructions.But where do you buy the plastic nose please.I have put a felt nose on but it does`nt look so good as yours.


I had trouble with the felt noses as well. I bought some at Joann's and Hobby Lobby had some that really looked like noses, with nostrils and everything.

The nose on the left was purchased from Joann's... $1.29 for a pack of four. That is where I buy my eyes from as well.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, Amy, I turned your instructions into a document I could print out and save with the rest of the instructions. Hope you don't mind. 

Sharon


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Nice one Amy thanks for the help. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pictoral tutorial. I have saved it in bookmarks. I have two bears to finish and another one to do. I hope to have them done by the 3rd or 4th. We will be gone on the 31st, but anxious for the Teddy Bear Picnic.
Does anyone know how to make them downloadable in a PDF document. I can't seem to open word documents.
Thank you


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for the pictoral tutorial. I have saved it in bookmarks. I have two bears to finish and another one to do. I hope to have them done by the 3rd or 4th. We will be gone on the 31st, but anxious for the Teddy Bear Picnic.
> Does anyone know how to make them downloadable in a PDF document. I can't seem to open word documents.
> Thank you


If anyone does, let me know too, so I can download documents that way.

Sharon


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Amy.


AmyKnits said:


> I love all the faces on the wonderful bears all of you have been making.... happy, sad, solemn, and bored.
> 
> I have been making smiles on my bears and some of you have asked for instructions on making the smiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I saved mine as a pdf, but I don't know how to load it here. I'll give it a try:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

You're a doll, thanks for the pdf file.


vjh1530 said:


> I saved mine as a pdf, but I don't know how to load it here. I'll give it a try:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I saved mine as a pdf, but I don't know how to load it here. I'll give it a try:


Thank you. It came out perfect. I was able to save it. I will print it as soon as we get our printer. That will be after the 3rd of June. I can hardly wait. I will have to bring extra ink just for the things I have saved from KP. I need the instructions right in front of me. I can't hold the laptop and my knitting at the same time.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness.... just his head is even adorable! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and thanks so much.........you have your own video.
Works for me.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Very helpful, (as you always are). The images make it so easy to follow. Thanks


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Amy, that is a great tutorial! Thanks so much! I am much more a visual learner so your photos make it much clearer for me. So nice of you to take the time to do this for everyone.
> Vicki


I second this comment! :thumbup:


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Amy A winner as always!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

A very informative post. Thanks you Amy. Good idea to do the picture tutorial so thanks for taking the trouble.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for the pictoral tutorial. I have saved it in bookmarks. I have two bears to finish and another one to do. I hope to have them done by the 3rd or 4th. We will be gone on the 31st, but anxious for the Teddy Bear Picnic.
> Does anyone know how to make them downloadable in a PDF document. I can't seem to open word documents.
> Thank you


In my copy of Word, there is an option farther down to save in a PDF format. If the creator of the document has that option, then it would make it easier for the folks that cannot open the Word documents.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice job, Amy. Your photo instructions are so much easier to follow than my written ones. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Your bear is just so darling!! Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

your instructions helped with my teddies smiles, thankyou.. have you got the patteren for your teddy, or can tell me where you got it from... love it,, pauline .


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

My teddy bear is one of Gypsycream's bears. I have knit all of them, but this one is the Need A Hug Bear pattern. She sells her patterns on Craftsy and they are wonderful to knit

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/huggable-bear/7972


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Keep on smiling!


----------



## Imdunn (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks so much! Awwwww, this makes me want to knit a bear....maybe after Christmas!


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

thankyou, will look, pauline


----------



## mjewell3029 (Sep 30, 2011)

You've made my day or should I say my bear's. Thanks so much. Do I do similar for paws?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mjewell3029 said:


> You've made my day or should I say my bear's. Thanks so much. Do I do similar for paws?


Glad it helped. Yes, paws are done the same way.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you Amy. So easy to follow. I've a big smile now.


----------

